# Inserting a section break without a page break



## kirstypie (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there a way I can insert a section break without having the page break? 

I need to insert a section break so that my footer can be different on the second page. But I want the page to break in the natural place (I'm doing a mail merge and some letters are different lengths, so there's nowhere I can force a page break and make it look right on all letters).

Thanks for any assistance you can offer!


----------



## kirstypie (Oct 25, 2007)

Never mind, I figured it out! For some reason I thought the continuous break was giving me a page break, but it really wasn't!


----------



## Macropod (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi kirstypie,

You don't need a section break - simply setup the page layout with either a 'different first page' or 'different odd and even' setting (or both).

Cheers


----------

